# Netbeans / Gamegrid Fehler/Maze



## AquiLa93 (13. Apr 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich programmiere momentan ein uraltes Spiel aus meiner Kindheit.
in diesem musste man die feindlichen Panzer abschießen, bevor sie den Adler venichten konnten. Dabei bestand die Maze aus Bausteinen, welche man ebenfalls zerstören konnte.
Momentan bin ich an dem Punkt des ich einen Panzer hab der schießen kann, 3 Feinde und eine Maze(Pacmanmaze). Nur sollte die Maze aus einzelsteinen bestehen, welche man eben vernichten kann, doch dazu fehlt mir jegliche Idee... Naja kommen wir vorerst zum ersten Problem. Und zwar wird mir kein Problem angezeigt doch wenn ich das Spiel starten möchte, öffnet sich noch ein extra Feld in welchem 
"java.lang.NullPointerException
at badtanks2.act(badtanks2.java:16)
at ch.aplu.jgamegrid.GameGrid.act(GameGrid.java:1510)
at ch.aplu.jgamegrid.GameGrid.actAll(GameGrid.java:1613)
at ch.aplu.jgamegrid.GameGrid$GameThread.run(GameGrid.java:419)

steht. Ich möchte aber aus schulischen Gründen meinen kompletten Quellcode vorerst nicht hier hochstellen, würde diesen dann per private Nachricht noch weiterleiten.

Hoffe es können mich einige unterstützen, da ich momentan wirklich nicht mehr weiterkomme...???:L

Liebe Grüße
AquiLa


----------



## Fab1 (13. Apr 2012)

Die Exception besagt, dass irgendwas nicht initialisiert wurde. Was steht denn in Zeile 16?


----------



## AquiLa93 (13. Apr 2012)

```
public void act()
  {
(Zeile16)    if (nbCycles % 5 == 0 && !Tank3.isRemoved())
    {
      setDirection(getLocation().getCompassDirectionTo(Tank3.getLocation()));
      move();
    }
    Actor aTank3 = gameGrid.getOneActorAt(getLocation(), Tankcar.class);
    if (aTank3 != null)
      aTank3.removeSelf();
  }
```


----------

